# 2000er Mercury--> Gabelwahl/Aufbereitung ?



## Ro83er (18. Oktober 2004)

Servus!

Ich habe mir gebraucht einen 2000er-Mercuryrahmen zugelegt und freu mir schon ein Loch in Bauch   
Da ich nun aber nicht wirklich viel Kohle hab' werd ich den Rahmen wohl mit Gebrauchtteilen aufbauen muss, ist meine Frage ob eine RockShox Duke XC mit 100 mm die Geometrie "überfordert", oder ist das noch i.O. ?

Und eine Frage an Bergwerk direkt (ist ja auch "Supportforum" hier) : 
- Wäre es möglich den Rahmen neu zu lackieren ?
- Gibt es eine Möglichkeit eine Delle aus dem Oberrohr irgendwie "auszubeulen" oder anders zu reparieren ? 
- Was würde das im Falle eines Falles wohl kosten ?

Wenn Ihr aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht im Forum antworten wollt könnt Ihr mich auch unter dermayer"at"gmx.de erreichen. 
Vielen Dank im Voraus! 

Mit freundlichen Grüssen,

Stephan.


----------



## chris84 (18. Oktober 2004)

Also ich persönlich würde im Mercury keine reine 100mm-Gabel fahren. Es kommt natürlich drauf an was du fahren willst, aber gerade wenns steil bergauf geht neigt zumindest mein Mercury bei der 100mm-einstellung meiner Black comp deutlich zum aufbäumen. Da bin ich dann oftmals froh, dass ich auf 80mm absenken kann  (man glaubt gar nicht was das ausmacht) 
Und offiziell ist der Rahmen ja für 80mm konstruiert. Meine Empfehlung ist also entweder eine Variogabel die bis 80 (oder weniger) runter geht, oder ne reine 80mm gabel. 

Natürlich ist es möglich, den Rahmen neu zu pulvern! schau mal bei http://www.goetz-pulverbeschichtung.de vorbei, das ist der Verein, bei dem Bergwerk die Rahmen pulvern lässt. Dort müsstest du auch Preise finden. 

Die Delle aus dem Oberrohr herauszubekommen halte ich für nahezu unmöglich, da das Material durch eine erneute verformung noch instabiler wird. Wenn dann müsste der Rahmen anschließend wieder wärmebehandelt werden, um die Ursprüngliche Stabilität wieder herzustellen. 
Ich wüsste auch nicht, wie man eine so kleine Delle aus einem geschlossenen Rohr rausbekommen sollte...
Ich würde an deiner Stelle mit der Delle leben. Sie dürfte so nicht so tragisch für die Stabilität sein, da die Rohre und Wandstärken beim Mercury doch recht üppig dimensioniert sind. (Das ist jetzt zumindest mal meine Meinung, ohne den Rahmen gesehen zu haben, daher ohne gewähr!)

Gruß
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettkloß (19. Oktober 2004)

@ ro83er - was isses für ne duke xc ? mit u-turn absenkbar auf 70mm ? 
ne 100er gabel is für das mercury nicht das richtige - klar manche fahren das so aber es ist für ne 80er gabel konstruiert . 

gerne hätte ich dir meine duke xc mit u-turn aus meinem gemini verkauft - aber das werde ich erst im nächsten frühjahr in angriff nehmen .


----------



## bluesky (19. Oktober 2004)

empfehle dir ne psylo sl 2004

spricht besser an als alle manitous, marzocchis etc die ich bisher gefahren bin 
und lässt sich per U-Turn prima verstellen ... lock out hat sie auch 

100 mm sind ideal zum touren ... 125 mm wenns verblockt und steil runter geht und 80 mm bei extremen steigungen 

bekommst du derzeit recht günstig als auslaufmodell bei ebay oder auch bei einigen händlern


----------



## AnthonyXIV (19. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Ro83er, 

chris hat eigentlich schon vieles beantwortet.... [email protected] .... ! Das Mercury verträgt auf alle Fälle eine 100 mm Federgabel und die Geometrie ist damit auch nicht überfordert. 
Bei Dellen und Beulen ist es wichtig, dass sie keine "Kanten" aufweisen. Dann wäre es fürs den Rahmen an dieser Stelle gefährlich. Bei kleineren Dellen ist die Weiterfahrt also unbedenklich. Es natürlich ein optischer Aspekt, mit dem man dann leben müßte.
Bei Beschichtngen aller Art wende Dich bitte an unseren Pulverbeschichter... frage ihn auch bezüglich des kleinen Schadens.....  


Bergwerk Manufaktur -  Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## chris84 (19. Oktober 2004)

> 125 mm wenns verblockt und steil runter geht


mit dieser Aussage kann ich mich irgendwie nicht so ganz anfreunden... obwohl ich nur max. 100mm gefahren bin bis jetzt. 
Ok, wenns einfach nur steil runtergeht ist federweg durch nichts zu ersetzen... 
Aber wenns verblockt wird? bei 125mm wird das Mercury doch Träge wie ein alter Esel, wie willst du es da noch um Hindernisse lenken? das merkt man schon selbst bei 100mm, technisch anspuchsvolle Abfahrten fahre ich mit 80mm schneller als mit 100...
Meiner Meinung nach ist die Psylo etwas "Oversized" fürs Mercury. Dann würd ich lieber auf ne leichtere Race-Gabel setzen... und was nützt dir am Hardtail eine supersoft ansprechene Enduro-Gabel, spätestens der Hinterbau setzt dem Fahrkomfort ein Ende... 
Aber das ist mal wieder alles meine persönliche Meinung... jedem das seine, es kommt halt wie so oft stark drauf an, was du mit deinem Bike machen willst...

Gruß
Chris


----------



## bluesky (20. Oktober 2004)

chris84 schrieb:
			
		

> Meiner Meinung nach ist die Psylo etwas "Oversized" fürs Mercury. Dann würd ich lieber auf ne leichtere Race-Gabel setzen... und was nützt dir am Hardtail eine supersoft ansprechene Enduro-Gabel, spätestens der Hinterbau setzt dem Fahrkomfort ein Ende...
> Aber das ist mal wieder alles meine persönliche Meinung... jedem das seine, es kommt halt wie so oft stark drauf an, was du mit deinem Bike machen willst...
> 
> Gruß
> Chris



lieber chris ... dann probiers aus bevor du hier rumspekulierst 

ich bin das mercury erst mit ner 80 mm duke dann mit ner 105mm MZ dann mit der 125 mm Psylo gefahren ... die Psylo vereint alle drei gabeln in einer und hat zusätlich noch lock out ... das fitting ist wie bei der duke und vom gewicht her ist sie leichter als die MZ 

was ist hier also OVERSIZED ???

das die psylo keine FR gabel ist obwohl sie RockShox als solche verkaufen will sollte eigentlich jeder mitbekommen haben ... und wenn du mal ne 120 km tour mit ein paar tausend höhenmeter gefahren bist lernst du 100 bis 125 mm zu schätzen ... nach spät. 80 km ist streckbankfahren echt nicht mehr lustig 

und das schöne ist ja wenn ich wirklich mit 80 mm fahren will (was selten vorkommt) kann ich es trotzdem 

-> DIE IDEALE GABEL !


----------



## Ro83er (20. Oktober 2004)

Servus!

Das Optimum ist eine 100mm-Gabel wohl nicht ist hab ich mir schon gedacht, nur hätte ich so ne Duke günstig gesehen, und "günstig" ist halt auch ein bisserl wichtiger als "optimum"...dass es deswegen trotzdem keine RST oder so sein kann versteht sich von Selbst, wird ja schließlich ein BergwerK   
Ich tendiere auch zu einer eher leichten Gabel, wiege unter 70 Kilo und fahr nur ab und zu in den Bergen...

Das mit der Delle hab ich auch schon vermutet, sah auch nicht so schwer aus, was solls.

Dank schonmal für eure Antworten, ich geh jetzt weiter mein Bike planen   

MfG, Stephan.


----------



## Nomercy (20. Oktober 2004)

Hallöchen,

na dann muß ich doch auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben. 

Die Psylo ist (inbesondere mit U-Turn) eine gute Gabel. Und dranbauen kann man ans Mercury alles was 1_1/8 Zoll hat. Aber eine auf 80mm abgesenkte Psylo baut immer noch höher, als z.B. die original verbaute Skareb. Und mit 128mm Federweg sieht das Mercury auch etwas putzig aus, finde ich. Ich habe es zu schätzen gelernt meine Duke bergan bis auf 63mm runterschrauben zu können. Denn erst dann hat die ganze Fuhre ihre "Originalgeometrie" wieder. Die Duke baut bei 63mm fast identisch wie eine Skareb mit 80mm!

Mein Tipp zum Geld sparen: Warum soviel Federweg an einem Hardtail und dafür den Stress beim Bergauffahren in Kauf nehmen - denn genau das kann das Mercury richtig gut! Also entweder variabel (auf die Einbauhöhe achten! z.B. Duke U-Turn) oder 80mm. Solltest Du natürlich eine Psylo U-Turn 2004 richtig günstig kriegen, na dann schnapp Dir das Teil. Spaß macht die schon.

Gruß, Nomercy

@Ro83er P.S.: ich habe mein Mercury nach einigem Testen für den Alpencross angepasst/umgerüstet. Es sind deshalb ein paar für Dich interessante & wenig benutzte Original-Bergwerk-Teile übrig. Falls Interesse, dann schick mir bitte eine PM. Gruß


----------



## Ro83er (20. Oktober 2004)

Servus!

Werd mich wohl nach ner 80er Gabel umsehen.Duke od. Black kommen wohl in Frage, gebraucht bis 150  ? 
Ansonsten auf jeden Fall Gripshift, evtl. sogar komplett sram, sram 9.0 Bremsen hab ich noch. Und leichte Räder, werd das Rad auch im Alltag fahren, mit Schwalbe Supermoto-Slicks, und halt ab und zu in den bergen. 
Muss jetzt eh erstmal warten bis der Rahmen kommt, sitz voll auf glühenden Kohlen... Lack sah auf den Bildern ziemlich fertig aus, Neulack wird aber erstmal warten müssen, ist ja teuer genug das ganze Geraffel!


MfG, Stephan.


----------



## Fettkloß (21. Oktober 2004)

> Warum soviel Federweg an einem Hardtail und dafür den Stress beim Bergauffahren in Kauf nehmen - denn genau das kann das Mercury richtig gut! Also entweder variabel (auf die Einbauhöhe achten! z.B. Duke U-Turn) oder 80mm.


  

stiimt meiner meinung nach - und das hat auch nix mit streckbank zu tun . 80mm fährt sich im mercury einfach bestens . ausserdem was soll das - forne 120mm und hinten starr ??? für was soll das gut sein ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluesky (21. Oktober 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> stiimt meiner meinung nach - und das hat auch nix mit streckbank zu tun . 80mm fährt sich im mercury einfach bestens . ausserdem was soll das - forne 120mm und hinten starr ??? für was soll das gut sein ?




naja ... wieso baut orange das sub zero, rocky das flow und diverse andere fr hardtails? 

ja ja ich weiß das das mercury keins ist und race und bla bla bla aber probierts doch einfach mal ... 

ICH KANN wenn ich will auf 80 mm fahren ... 
ICH KANN auf 100 mm fahren und 
ICH KANN auf 125mm fahren 


außerdem bekommt man die 04er psylo billiger als ne bessere skareb und die duke SL ... 

ich hab aus meiner sicht einfach mehr möglichkeiten als ihr ... bei kaum mehrgewicht und nem günstigeren preis


----------



## Nomercy (21. Oktober 2004)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> ICH KANN wenn ich will auf 80 mm fahren ...
> ICH KANN auf 100 mm fahren und
> ICH KANN auf 125mm fahren


  Ist ja richtig. Aber Du wirst mir zustimmen, daß es ja hier nicht um Dich, sondern um Stephan geht.
 Er steht bei einem Neuaufbau vor der Wahl. Da muß man einfach mal möglichst objektiv sein (wenn das geht) und zu einer typspezifischen Gabel raten. Dadurch gerät ja der eigene Bikehimmel nun auch nicht gleich ins Wanken. Jeder hat halt seine eigenen Ansprüche und Vorlieben. Ausserdem tendiert Stephan bei unter 70kg eher zu einer leichten Gabel. Auch da muß die Empfehlung in die andere Richtung gehen, so gerne man sein Lieblingsteil auch woanders verbaut sähe.

    Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## bluesky (21. Oktober 2004)

richtig ... 

allerdings wiege ich 73 kg und finde meine psylo butterweich ... egal

ich höre hier immer nur die denkweise "in n mercury gehört ne 80 - 100 mm gabel" was ich eben für quark halte ... und ich muss mich hier ja gegen ne übermacht an ccler verteidigen 

vielleicht streite ich auch nur gerne


----------



## Fettkloß (21. Oktober 2004)

@ blusky - nagut , da du deinen viel zu langen federweg an deinem mercury so verteidigst sei es dir hiermit offiziell erlaubt , wir machen mal ne ausnahme


----------



## Ro83er (22. Oktober 2004)

Hi!

Klar, jeder soll fahren was ihm am besten passt, fährt ja auch jeder anders....

Ich brauch aber nicht mehr als 80mm, und will auch nicht viel verstellen, also auch nicht unbedingt Federwegsverstellung. Tendier immer mehr zu ner Duke SL, ne Scareb wär wohl auch nicht schlecht find ich aber nicht mit Cantisockeln und möcht V-Brake fahren... Welche 80mm-(Luft-)-Federgabeln von Magura/Marzocci o.ä. sind denn noch empfehlenswert ? 
Wenn der Rahmen denn endlich mal da ist *ungeduld*  stell ich auch mal Bilder rein, Lackierung schwarz-silber in "Teamfarben" aber halt arg strapaziert, Kampfspuren halt   

MfG, Stephan.


----------



## Eisenfaust (23. Oktober 2004)

Also, wenn ich auf meinen 'Wasserrohr-Standard'-Hobel steige, dann komme ich nicht vor 60 km nach Hause. Und ich will dabei anmerken, daß ich die auf der Streckbank fahre - so wie sich das gehört. Auch nach 135 km (Donnerbsberg) fühle ich mich noch auf der 'Streckbank' auf 'Wasserrohrbasis' gut. Streckbankfahren muß geübt sein, und das ist kein dummes Gerede. Die Rückenmuskulatur muß entsprechend sein, entweder man hat von Natur aus die passende 'Geometrie', oder man muß etwas dafür tun.
80 mm reichen mir völlig aus und ich würde auch nicht mehr an mein Mercury bauen wollen. Ich habe 'Angst' vor schnellen Abfahrten, also bleibe ich dabei eher verhalten und zahm. Aber bergauf, da muß die Kuh fliegen, bis die Muskeln brennen. Ich war heute im Taunus und bin auf der Waldautobahn die Hohe Wurzel hochgefahren. An einigen Steigungen geht mein Bock auch mit 80 mm (Magura O24U) vorne hoch. Ich sagte anfangs, daß ich sehr gestreckt, also kopflastig, fahre. Bei 100 mm kann es wohl nur noch schneller zum Aufbäumen kommen. Aber ich denke, man muß hier denen den Vorzug lassen, die entsprechende Erfahrungen haben. Auch 80 mm sind nicht 80 mm, denn Rock Shox Gabeln bauen in der Regel recht flach, während sich Magura und Manitou schon mal den einen oder anderen Zentimeter mehr gönnen.

Gruß  ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ro83er (24. Oktober 2004)

Servus!

Weil gestern der Rahmen bei mir eingetrudelt ist, wollt ich hier auch mal ein Foto einstellen, um mich für eure Mithilfe zu bedanken! 
Leider waren die Ausfallenden 2000 wohl nicht so hübsch wie heute, aber egal   
Seit wann gibt es Bergwerk, seit wann wir denn das Mercury produziert ?


----------



## chris84 (24. Oktober 2004)

übrigends: Die Geometrie der Körperhaltung hat nichts (!) mit der Bauhöhe der Gabel zu tun. auch mit 200mm Federweg sitzt ich genau so gestreckt auf dem Mercury wie mit 80, nur dass dabei mein Kopf weiter in die Höhe ragt   
bei höherer Bauhöhe wandert nämlich auch der Sattel nach hinten, der Winkel der Linien Sattel-Tretlager und Sattel-Lenker bleibt identisch! (Also nix mit bequemerem Sitzen bei größerer Gabelbauhöhe, das ist einbildung. Der Körperschwerpunkt liegt nur weiter richtung Sattel, d.h. der Hintern tut früher weh...) Daher auch das Aufbäumen bei mehr als 80mm. Ich hab heut auch wieder gemerkt, wie gut sich das Mercury mit 80mm bergraufprügeln lässt, bei 100mm ist man die ganze Zeit mit dem gleichgewicht beschäftigt...

dein Rahmen dürfte noch ein Mercury der 1. Generation sein, absolut unverwüstlich. Ich glaube von denen ist noch keiner gebrochen... Ein Kumpel fährt genau den gleichen, der hat schon zig-tausend kilometer unermütlich harten Geländeeinsatz hinter sich. Die Pulverung fängt bei ihm am unterrohr schon an spröde zu werden...

Ich glaube die Firma Bergwerk gibts unter dem Namen so seit ungefähr 95, es kann auch sein dass die damals noch "Kraftwerk" hießen, weiß ich nicht so genau. Wird alles am Samstag in Pforzheim geklärt!   

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Eisenfaust (24. Oktober 2004)

Ich kann noch immer nicht ganz die Verbindungslinie zwischen meinem schmerzenden Arsch und dem Schwerpunkt meines Allerwertesten finden, vielleicht erklärst Du es mir, aber bitte in einfachen Worten, so daß ich es auch verstehe und nicht wieder dummes Zeugs schreiben muß ...


----------



## Nomercy (25. Oktober 2004)

Hallööö'chen mit drei Ö'chen,

der Gabel-Fred nimmt seinen lustigen Lauf...

Lieber Eisenfaust, Du liegst völlig richtig, es gibt keine Verbindungslinie. Die kürzeste Verbindung zwischen zwei Punkten ist nicht die Spirale. Nein, die kürzeste Verbindung zwischen zwei Punkten ist Null, Niente - Nada.

Also, und mit dem "pain in the ass" ist das folgendermaßen...
die Lösung hat so-ziemlich-reinweg-gar-nix mit Geometrie zu tun. Nun leiten wir mal ein paar Theoreme von unseren Sinneserlebnissen der untersten Ebene ab: Gegen das Problem hilft nur a) viel Training (schafft Sitzpolster) und b) gute Fahrtechnik (ab und an für 20 Pedalierungen mit dem Wertesten aus dem Sattel gehen). Zwischen beiden gibt es natürlich einen intuitiven Zusammenhang, über den man die theoretischen Begriffe mit den Sinnesdaten in Einklang bringen kann.

Und Chris, so ganz korrekt ist das nicht, daß die Körperhaltung nichts (damit meine ich garnichts) mit der Stellung des Bikes zu tun hat. Für den Wertesten mag es ja noch zutreffen, aber spätestens im Halswirbelsäulen-/Schultergürtelbereich ist Schluß mit lustig. Da wackelt die These. 

Aber zurück zum Thema: 

Ich ich würde kein Uphill-Hardtail zur Entspannung des Schultergürtels mit einer Manitou Sherman Breakout Plus und 170mm Federweg bestücken. Natürlich könnte man auch darüber wieder vortreffllich polemisieren und gleich fragen: 

WARUM EIGENTLICH NICHT? 

u.s.w.,u.s.f.

Abendlicher Gruß,
Nomercy


----------

